# برنامج رسم البياني



## mu86 (25 يوليو 2007)

برنامج رسم بياني سهل الاستخدام يظهر الرسم بمجرد ادخال البيانات لتحميل البرنامج اضغط على الرابط التالي:-
http://mihd.net/xirf41


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 يوليو 2007)

مشكور, والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (25 يوليو 2007)

نزلت الملف لكنه لا يعمل
هو ملف مضغوط أو ملف تشغيل أو أيه بالضبط
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## mu86 (25 يوليو 2007)

سلام عليكم 
الى الاخ زياد تامر متولي
ان الملف مضغوط لتشغيل البرنامج افتح الضغط ثم قم بالدخول على الملف وادخل على الايقونة 
(GRAF4WIN) ثم لرسم مخطط بياني ادخل على القائمة (GRAF) ثم ايعاز (line or symbol)


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي ويعطيك أف عافيه


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم حازم حازم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مش برنامج رسم يا عمي يلي حملناه 
شو الكذب هاد الرابط شكلو محولنا على ملف تاني


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج رائع ومفيد شكرا


----------



## amr fathy (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anary (31 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام عليكم
اخواني هذا الرابط يوديني الى موضوع مختلف تماما ارجو ارسال رابط برنامج الرسم الحقيقي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anary (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

